# Sticky  Advertising in the DWA Classifieds



## Athravan

If you would like to have access to the DWA Classifieds (sub section at the top of this), you will need to join the 18+ usergroup as these classifieds are only available to adults. This does also give access to the 18+ forums, if you do not want this just ignore that section.

You will need to be over 18 years old when you make your application.
You must have made at least 100 posts on the forums.
You will need to have been a member of the forum for one month.

Click User CP (top Left)
Click Group Memberships (option near bottom in the left bar).

You must state in your request reason that you are over 18 in order to confirm your age and prove you have read this.

Please note RFUK does not do any additional checks on DWA licenses so do not assume because someone has access to this section that they can legally buy or sell DWA in the UK, you will still need to do all your personal verification checks before selling, thanks!


----------

